# Cool, Crisp Trend: Chic White Shirts for Everyone



## daer0n (Apr 13, 2007)

The crisp white shirt is so right this season â€” but really, how could it be wrong? Forever a style staple, the once-basic blouse has had a complete makeover, and the latest offerings are more unique and chic than ever. Look for delicate pin tucking, embroidery, insets of lace and eyelet detailing. For those with a fear of frills, there are plenty of fuss-free options as well. Whether you go monochromatic or mix it with black or color, you'll get more wear out of this item than any other this season. 





*Take a Bow*
This season's white blouse is crisp yet feminine, airy yet structured. And nothing epitomizes those concepts as well as this lightweight cotton voile top ($80) by BCBG Max Azria. The smocked yoke at the front and back lends a peasant feel to this smart separate without going overboard, and the feminine side-bow detailing adds a perfectly sweet touch. How to wear it? Let us count the ways. Pair it with Bermudas and wedges for an "office with a flair" ensemble, or work it with a short (but not micro) skirt and flats. This is the kind of top we'd buy in three colors if we could. Available at SaksFifthAvenue.com.





*Me, Myself and Eyelet*
Eyelet has emerged this season as the detail du jour. It can be found on dresses, skirts, bikinis and even shoes. But none of those is more versatile than an eyelet top. It's easy chic paired with full white trousers and heels or ultragamine with slim capris and colorful flat sandals. This baby-doll top with a low rounded neckline by Urban Outfitters ($54) is our pick of the pack. It has delicate eyelet cutouts in a repeating pattern all over and a high curving waistline in front. And best of all: It's machine washable, which means you won't break the bank by taking it to the dry cleaner each and every time you spill coffee on yourself. Which probably happens more than you'd like to admit. Available at UrbanOutfitters.com.





*White-Hot Mama (to Be)*
And cute top makes three. Maternity clothes have come a long way since the tentlike dresses with bows and big dots from yesteryear. And while it's fun to go shopping for your new figure, we know you don't want to overload on clothing that you'll only wear for a few months. That's why you need an adaptable item like this lightweight sleeveless ruffle shirt ($34) by the Gap. Wear it with cute maternity jeans and (not-so-high) heels for dinner and a movie or with a stretchy skirt and floral flats for a ladies' lunch. Don't know your size? Don't worry. All GapMaternity purchases can be returned by mail free of charge or returned to any Gap store in the United States. Available at Gap.com.





*Tie One On*
Think of a long-sleeve cotton shirt. Does it invoke images of androgynous, starchy button-fronts worn by all-business-and-no-pleasure types? Well, today's long-sleeve white shirts are sexier and sassier. While they can still be worn with pinstriped suits, they can also be matched with everything from jeans to bikinis. Take this gathered tie-front top by Victoria's Secret ($42). Wear it with khakis and a blazer and you're ready for a morning meeting. But pair it with your boyfriend's Levi's with the bottoms rolled up and you've got a Sunday-morning-walk-on-the-beach ensemble. Later on, slip into your sexy skinny pants and heels for martinisâ€¦ You get the idea. Available at VictoriasSecret.com.





*Tux Required*
Tuxedos aren't only for men anymore. Especially tuxedo shirts. Ruffles were delivered down the runways last season, and the trend continues. The secret to wearing a ruffle shirt without looking too saccharine sweet? Pair it with a sleek and modern skirt or trousers. A long A-line skirt can make a sultry tuxedo top like this Badgley Mischka low-back halter ($350) black-tie worthy, while straight-leg jeans and killer heels can vamp it up and make it art-opening appropriate. How and where you wear it is up to you. Available at SaksFifthAvenue.com.





*Corporal Cool*
If ribbons and ruffles and ruching are too girly for you, don't feel compelled to default to a basic white T-shirt. Military-inspired shirts are also a fresh look from fashion's front lines this season. This short-sleeve cotton shirt with epaulettes and front pocket detailing ($58) will take you from work to weekend with ease. Pair it with khaki cropped pants and espadrilles or an A-line skirt and wooden heels. Either way, it's bound to become a part of your favorite uniform. Available at BananaRepublic.com.





*Switch Fitter*
Do you ever find yourself vacillating endlessly between purchasing two similar tops? Both are stylish and both are wearable, so what do you do? Chances are, like any other red-blooded fashion fan, you end up buying both. Arden B. has the answer to this consumer conundrum. Its unique and ultrafeminine white cap-sleeve shirt ($48) can be worn one of two ways: with the buttons in front as a cute blouse or as pictured on the model with the buttons in back and the lace-trim Victorian-style detailing in front. Now if only they made reversible shoes. Available at ArdenB.com.





*Fitting Pretty*
Sometimes a white shirt is more than just a white shirt. Sometimes, it can be a figure-flattering, waist enhancing fashion statement. Like this Italian soft stretch cotton tie front blouse by Lafayette 148 ($228). With three-quarter sleeves and a button front hidden placket, this will become the wear with anything essential in your wardrobe. And for you tiny women out there who can never find anything that fits - it's available in petite sizes. Available at Lafayette148.com.





*French Twist*
This season, the white shirt has taken a turn for the sexy and sophisticated. It's the kind of shirt that can be worn atop slim fitting jeans and high heels or with a sleek suit - and look stylish either way. This shirred center blouse with French cuffs by Lafayette 148 ($228) is exactly that type of top. For those who battle tummy bulge, this is the perfect style to camouflage your extra inches. Available at Lafayette148.com.

Source: Chic White Shirts: The Season's Best at iVillage.com


----------



## Jen (Apr 13, 2007)

What nice white shirts! I am trying to find the first one and I can't. Anyone out there that can help me???

thanks


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 13, 2007)

Cute! I love wearing white!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 13, 2007)

I kinda like that second shirt, I wonder if that'd make me look like I'm pregnant, lol


----------



## LilDee (Apr 13, 2007)

cute! i love wearing white clothes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

loving the last 2! the tux-halter is pretty cool too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 13, 2007)

Those are cool. I like the *Corporal Cool *one myself.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 13, 2007)

ive always loved white shirts!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks


----------



## princessmich (Apr 16, 2007)

IMO a white shirt is s MUST HAVE for summer especially since It makes you look so alive and pure.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 16, 2007)

Ditto!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 17, 2007)

Switch fitter &amp; eyelet ones are cute.

Ive been wanting a white tunic for awhile....


----------



## babyangel (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are simply fabulous, very trendy, very chic

*Babyangel*


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the second one and the second to last one. I love white.


----------



## charish (Apr 17, 2007)

i love the white tops too, i think they're cute.


----------



## monniej (Apr 18, 2007)

i think i have a white shirt obsession! i think they are a must-have for every woman and i think that one of each is totally in order! :laughing:


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

i love white, thanks for shareing


----------

